# Elektra's and Punk's babies -New Pix! 1/23



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Female


Female


Male


Male


Male


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

so cute  :love1


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Love the first male!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I am not displeased at all with this litter!


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Very attractive babies there!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

And I love the names of the parents!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Emfa. I usually use as a name the first thing that comes into my mind.


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I also like the names of the parents. If there's one thing that always stumps me, it's coming up with good names!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I usually use the first thing that comes into my mind when I'm handling them. Punk has odd little ears; and I said to him: "You have punk ears." Elektra has kinda weird ears too, but I liked the markings on both of them, and the ears didn't really show any deficit in the babies, so....anyway, here are some new pix. I thought the combination of markings would produce some interesting tricolor babies.

They line up real nice for moustress when she breaks out the dried crust of bread. There's Trixie the grandma, with the three splotches on her back, Elektra, who is a little smaller than Trixie, and the five babies, who are now about three and a half weeks old.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I like the ones with the dark black patches because the colours have more contrast.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These are the young does, approx. five weeks old now.

#1






#2




#3


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

#1 looks like a ragdoll cat 
All of them look super pretty.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I LOVE the first doe! That little stripe on her nose is so precious!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are the boys:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I really like the distribution on that last buck. That big black patch makes a significant difference. Middle photo, buck on the right has a lovely face, but he seems more tortie than tricolor. Too pale for the big bold splots that seem to be the preference on tris. Of course, dilute tris can be lovely, but they're not usually as visually stunning.


----------



## IshkaMouse (Jan 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

L: That's why he got a solo shot! A lot of my tris are brindley and/or marbley, and I like 'em just fine. Solid patches are nice, though.
That's why Tracker got a new mate a couple of nights ago. I like all the different kinds of tris. I'm hoping for some 'paisley' blue splashed with red eyes in Nance's new litter.

I.M.:Thanks!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I really like the last one, too.
Nice balance between the colours.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

moustress said:


> Thanks, Emfa. I usually use as a name the first thing that comes into my mind.


Lol I've only been breeding for a couple years, and have found that the more names I have to come up with, the more redundant and complex they get. I have one buck named after his grandfather, Little Harvey Two Face, and two others named after the same character, Pretty Boy and John (hint: from Doctor Who).


----------

